# What personality types are the best public speakers? and the worst?



## LittleRayOf Sunshine (Feb 16, 2014)

In my experience, INFP's tend to do quite well in public speaking, even the shyer ones. The more they talk, the more confidence they seem to accumulate, especially if they are talking about a passionate issue or topic which is close to their personal core values, they end up putting the ENFJ's to shame because they are so good in the end.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

Best - Extroverted people who are highly aware of their voice, choice of words and body language. They are also in tune with the people listening to them and their reactions. They do not have social anxiety and can feel relaxed speaking in front of an audience, and also have ability to interact with the audience.

Worst - I would guess anyone who is highly introverted, has social anxiety, and struggles to express themselves vocally and with body language. I can say I possess all of those traits, and public speaking is like a nightmare for me.


----------



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Best: ENFJ/ENTJ
Worst: INFP/ISFP


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

RiseAgainst55 said:


> Best: ENFJ/ENTJ
> Worst: INFP/ISFP


There is no way that the INFP is the worst public speaker, no way.


----------



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dedication said:


> There is no way that the INFP is the worst public speaker, no way.


I kind of took this from personal experience, and since I'm a horrible public speaker and an INFP, I kind of thought others would be that way too. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm INFP and an absolutely awful public speaker. I can discuss a topic I'm passionate about among a group of friends and have no problems, but if you put me in front of tons of strangers who don't care about my thoughts, I shrink.

I think ENTPs are great at it, though. They're able to improvise and make connections others wouldn't, as well as string their thoughts together in a fairly logical way. The ENTPs I've known are very charismatic and relatable.


----------



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

nymphette said:


> I'm INFP and an absolutely awful public speaker. I can discuss a topic I'm passionate about among a group of friends and have no problems, but if you put me in front of tons of strangers who don't care about my thoughts, I shrink.
> 
> I think ENTPs are great at it, though. They're able to improvise and make connections others wouldn't, as well as string their thoughts together in a fairly logical way. The ENTPs I've known are very charismatic and relatable.


Nymphette, I have the same exact problem. I'm completely confident in front of my friends, but if I have to talk to a classroom full of other kids I barely know, I freeze up and sound like an idiot. And I agree with you on ENTPs.
Btw, your avatar is adorable. :3


----------



## SquishyDory (Mar 15, 2014)

nymphette said:


> I'm INFP and an absolutely awful public speaker. I can discuss a topic I'm passionate about among a group of friends and have no problems, but if you put me in front of tons of strangers who don't care about my thoughts, I shrink.
> 
> I think ENTPs are great at it, though. They're able to improvise and make connections others wouldn't, as well as string their thoughts together in a fairly logical way. The ENTPs I've known are very charismatic and relatable.


I think it depends of your self esteem. As the insecure, low esteemed ENTP i was i had a harsh time talking in public. Now that i'm kind of more "Who cares anymore." I've become a better public speaker. Mostly when i improvise, which is funny. 

So, basically, it (always) depends.

Also, i have never understood the charisma thing? One of my friends tried to describe me in three words and one of them was charismatic. However, i don't see a bit of charisma in me. Hm.


----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm trying to think of the debaters and public speakers at my school. There's a xNFP, she writes personal, emotional, sort of 'warm fuzzies' speeches that will melt even the coldest of NT hearts and avoids the pitfall of cheesiness. The other one's probably an ENTP, he goes for the intellectual topics and he's sharp and witty to boot. I don't know any of the others well enough to type them, possibly some xNTJs, ENFJs, and ESTPs in there... Oh yeah, and this inspirational speaker guy Robb Nash came to our school a while ago, he left a pretty good impression in my mind, I'm tentatively calling... ExFP?

Both Feeling and Thinking types can be very good at public speaking from what I've observed, but they have a different style. Feeler speeches make appeals to emotion, whether it's "this horse is very sad" and makes you sad as hell about horses, or "believe in yourself and be the best you can be" and gives you the aforementioned warm fuzzies. Thinker speeches tend to leave you with a "wow... my mind has been expanded", or "whoa, space is amazing" feeling, if their speech was about space, that is.

I've been told that I _write_ decent speeches (of the mind expanding variety), I just have awful delivery and crippling stage fright.  Oh yeah, there's an INTJ in debate, his speeches are a bit dry and his execution is kind of stiff, but he's extremely good at staying cool-headed while debating and questioning the opposition on the fly. So even if most INTs can't act on a stage to save our asses at least we can make awesome debaters.


----------

